# 2010 Mathews Bows!



## tylerolsen12

Ignition kid said:


> When i got up this morning I went to Mathews' website to see their new bows and wow, they are pretty cool. Their main bow this year is the Z7 that is 30" a-t-a, 7"BH, a little under 4 lbs. and shoot 300 grain arrows @ 332 fps. and it has a reverse assist roller guard that is new from Mathews along with some other new features. they also have a Monster 7.0 that has a 7" bh and is 342 fps and a dr2 that is another value priced bow that's basically another drenalin just like the s2 is really a switchback, and soon they will have a new competition bow so I think this year mathews will have some pretty good sales knowing they have a bow specifically to be the best hunting bow according to Matt McPherson owner and founder of mathews inc. he says its the best hunting bow that he has made yet anmd is supposively the smoothest drawing bow they have made. I think they will sell many bows this year because the Z7 is specifically made for hunting, they have the Passion for women bowhuntresses, and they will have a new competition bow plus they have different colored dampers that you can purchase for your mathews bow.



imagine that the owner of mathews saying its the best bow he has made if you havent noticed he has said that about the 5 hunting bows hes made. The dr2 is a drenalin they have the exact same specs and with an msrp if 759 its cheaper then there other bows but not exactly value priced. The z7 is ugly to short and will shoot exctly like a reezen only it wont hold as well being lighter


----------



## Mach12

as i said to the others that bow has a face only a true fanboy could love they actually make the deadzone look a little better. i think they ran out of ideas and just started copying others risers limbs etc.:mg:


----------



## RollinCoal2

i think that the first release looks pretty cool but i thought it would go faster than what it does


----------



## countryboy173

archerykid12 said:


> imagine that the owner of mathews saying its the best bow he has made if you havent noticed he has said that about the 5 hunting bows hes made. The dr2 is a drenalin they have the exact same specs and with an msrp if 759 its cheaper then there other bows but not exactly value priced. The z7 is ugly to short and will shoot exctly like a reezen only it wont hold as well being lighter


I agree. The dr2 doesnt have harmonic dampeners in the roller guard which is weird. And the z7 is ugly, its like hoyts carbon matrix some weird riser design with weak specs. I think people were looking for a Monster with a longer ATA for targets, the Monster 7.0 doesnt really fit that. But they dropped the Apex line, so there has to be a sweet target bow coming out. But so far, not really impressed.


----------



## Joe(y)

I just shot the so called "ugly Z7" and actually the thing shoots like the dream. It is so incredibly quite and smooth as well. There are seven different string surpressors on it and it also has a very smoot draw with a nice stiff wall. Matt changed up the grip and its their best one yet imo.


----------



## Mach12

ukey: im sure its a great bow dude but respect are opinions on the fact that they arnt the hottest mathews out and im sure u know that deep down to
glad u like the bow


----------



## RollinCoal2

Joe(y) said:


> I just shot the so called "ugly Z7" and actually the thing shoots like the dream. It is so incredibly quite and smooth as well. There are seven different string surpressors on it and it also has a very smoot draw with a nice stiff wall. Matt changed up the grip and its their best one yet imo.




dang the dealers got them quick


----------



## Mach12

RollinCoal2 said:


> dang the dealers got them quick


ahahahaha nice i wasnt gonna say anything but ill add on that fanboys and dealers will pimp whatever new bow they get in


----------



## hoytboy101

honestly i disapointed in the line up. I thought they would come out with something that was actually inovative and they took away 2 target bows and came out with no new ones.


----------



## N7709K

how does it draw at 70lbs, most bows are smoother at 60


----------



## ktyre

i just got back from shooting it at my dads shop and it is a cool bow i love the back wall on it.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

hoytboy101 said:


> honestly i disapointed in the line up. I thought they would come out with something that was actually inovative and they took away 2 target bows and came out with no new ones.


even tho i am a Mathews shooter , i am unimpressed with the Mathews lineup.i agree...the Z7 and the Monster 7.0 are ugly... also the DR2 looks identicle to the Dren...in fact i am very unimpressed with Hoyt's new line up,too. they look just like all there other bows. that's just MY opinion, though.


----------



## hoytboy101

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> even tho i am a Mathews shooter , i am unimpressed with the Mathews lineup.i agree...the Z7 and the Monster 7.0 are ugly... also the DR2 looks identicle to the Dren...in fact i am very unimpressed with Hoyt's new line up,too. they look just like all there other bows. that's just MY opinion, though.


I like the looks of the new hoyt contender series but other than that almost all of the new bows this year have been a let down 
By the way the new bowtechs are out now to they are also a let down


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94

Its not the best looking bow ive ever seen but I will see how it shoots in a couple of days.


----------



## AZHUNTER10

The line-up is quite blunt, and to tell you the truth, leaves no open competition to anyother bow company.


----------



## Ignition kid

countryboy173 said:


> I agree. The dr2 doesnt have harmonic dampeners in the roller guard which is weird. And the z7 is ugly, its like hoyts carbon matrix some weird riser design with weak specs. I think people were looking for a Monster with a longer ATA for targets, the Monster 7.0 doesnt really fit that. But they dropped the Apex line, so there has to be a sweet target bow coming out. But so far, not really impressed.


I am not too impressed this year either since last year they had come out with better bows.


----------



## Sighting In

To be honest, the only company I am really impressed with is Hoyt. They re-vamped their entire line. It seams like everybody else just made two or three new bows and called it good. But, we will see how they shoot, I guess.


----------



## Joe(y)

That bow is anything but pimped out, it has a 30 dollar tru glo on it and an old hd rest. The back wall was so amazing. I never drew it at 70 just 60 because I was in a rush but he said at 70 it is still pretty smooth


----------



## xXStanXx

Joe(y) said:


> I just shot the so called "ugly Z7" and actually the thing shoots like the dream. It is so incredibly quite and smooth as well. There are seven different string surpressors on it and it also has a very smoot draw with a nice stiff wall. Matt changed up the grip and its their best one yet imo.


If that's the Z7, then I'm sorry, but that is one ugly looking bow. It almost looks like an old Limbsaver Deadzone. It looks like the riser could also make a rather efficient killing maching...


----------

